
Gruenberger’s prime path (popular computing editor) - wglb
http://bit-player.org/2010/gruenbergers-prime-path
======
wglb
I still have a few issues of "Popular Computing". As TFA notes, often these
magazines would have the motto _“The way to learn computing is to compute.”_.
Whenever I see Project Euler or others, I recall a few hours spent working
through some amusingly constructed problems.

